# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Agim Hamiti

## xhindi

Kush dine me shumë për këtë shkrimtarë. Librin e kam lexuar dhe jam habitur me shkrimin dhe ngjarjen e shtjelluar në këtë roman. FLM

----------


## kjani

Po askush nuk din per kete shkrimtare !!!
As per romanin askush nuk e ka lexu !!'
Çudi

----------


## mersini

Jam një anëtar i ri i forumit. Interesimi juaj për romanin "Enigma e një brenge" dhe autorin e tij më ka tërhequr vëmendjen. Edhe unë e kam lexuar atë libër ashtu si ju dhe më ka pëlqyer shumë.
Unë jetoj në Bruksel dhe rastësisht e kam njohur personalisht autorin e librit. Kam folur me të dhe bashkëbisedimi më ka sjellë kënaqësi ashtu si libri i tij. Meqënëse ju jeni të interesuar të keni informacion rreth tij, mund të bëni pyetje konkrete se ku konsiston kureshtja juaj dhe unë do të mundohem t'ju përgjigjem. Për ndonjë pyetje të veçantë, unë do të përfitoja nga ndonjë takim i ardhshëm me të për t'ju përgjigjur juve. Miqësisht, dua t'i bëj Xhindit një vrejtje të vogël lidhur me titullin e romanit : shkronja e parë është "E", jo "Ë".
Ju uroj gjithë të mirat.

----------


## pellumb hamiti

[QUOTE=pellumb hamiti;2487078]


> Po askush nuk din per kete shkrimtare !!!
> As per romanin askush nuk e ka lexu !!'
> 
> 
> 
> .


Une i kam lexuar te tre romanet e tij. Ato jane te mbeshtetura ne ngjarje reale, te pershkruara ne menyre te persosur atristikisht. Kam lexuar edhe debatin e tij te botuar ne gazeten SOT, qe ishte nje shkrim i ashper, por real. Te drejtohet ne adresen time, kushdo qe  do te njohi jeten e shumevuajtur nga regjimi komunist dhe aktivitetin e tij. Flm Pellumb Hamiti Vlore.

----------


## pellumb hamiti

Ju pershendes te gjitheve. 

Une jam nje lexues i tre veprave te ketij shkrimtari qe jane: 

*"Enigma e nje brenge", 
"Tregimet e ferrit" dhe 
"Odiseja e nje detektivi".* 

Mund te them me bindje se ne keto libra pasqyrohet me nje realizem mahnites realiteti i asaj kohe, te perjetuar nga vete autori dhe njerezit perreth tij. Eshte kjo nje nga arsyet perse secili prej nesh gjene nje pjese nga vete jeta e tij ne keto vepra. Jeta e vete autorit ka qene kaq e veshtire, sa askush tjeter nuk do mundej ti pershkruante me kaq mjeshteri, me kaq realizem, me kaq trasparence e tragjizem ngjarjet tragjike te atij regjimi. Kjo rrjedhimisht ka pasur polemikat e saj. Nuk kane munguar kritikat dhe debatet e shumta lidhur me veprat e tij. 

Mund te permend ketu debatin e publikuar te gazeta "SOT" e muajit Mars 2009, debat i cili ka pasur ne qender konfliktin midis shtepive botuese me antaret e ish sigurimit te shtetit, te cilet pengonim botimin e romanit "Enigma e nje brenge", i cili nxirte ne pah bashkpunimin e ish sigurimit te shtetit komunist me ish UDB-ne jugosllave, kunder popullit kosovar dhe inetresave te tij. Kjo veper eshte nje pasqyre ku secili sheh fytyren e tij te vertete, dhe atyre qe nuk u pelqente pamja, u munduan ta thyenin ate.  

Per te gjithe te inetresuarit te cilet duan te dine me shume per prejardhejen e familjes patriotike se ketij shkrimtari dhe vuajtjeve te tij nga regjimi komunist shqipertar, mos te ngurojne te me shkruajne ne kete faqe. Mirepres cdo koment.    

Ju faleminderit, 
Pellumb Hamiti, Vlore.

----------


## xhindi

Shumë Faleminderit për këto informata. Ka kohë që interesohem në internet për këtë autorë. Une e kam lexua para dy vitesh dhe prej meje së paku edhe 30 persona tjerë e kan lexua, dhe ende vazhdoj tu a japë librin për ta lexua me secilin që ka deshire te lexoj, e sidomos kët lloj teme që ështe shtjellua në këtë vepër. Kisha dasht të dij për jetën dhe veprat e autorit të këtij shkrimtari.
Faleminderit.
PS Më falni për nji gabim ortografik, pa qëllim e pranoj.

----------


## mersini

Përshëndetje gjithë dashamirësve,

Meqënëse Z. Pëllumb Hamiti ka përmendur në mesazhet e tij debatin e Agim Hamitit botuar në gazetën "SOT" (8 - 10 mars 2009) e quajta të dobishme për gjithë të interesuarit që t'ju a paraqes të tri pjesët e artikullit interesant "Një zë nga shkretëtira shqiptare" në formatin .pdf
Ju mund ta shkarkoni të plot artikullin duke klikuar në këtë link :

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=120712

I falnderoj të interesuarit duke u uruar gjithë të mirat !

----------


## xhevi007

Agim Hamiti ka lindur ne Dukat ne nje familje fisnike dhe me tradita. 

Ai eshte i nipi i Hamit Selmanit, i cili njihet si fillestar i shkolles se par shqipe ne Dukat si dhe eshte dekoruar si organizator i luftes se 1920. Agimi, i biri i Gani Hamitit nje nga njerzit me te shkolluarit ne vitet 48' ne Dukat.Koha dhe sistemi nuk nuk i lane te ngrinin koken, por njeriu fisnik gjithmone e tregon veten gjate koherave.

Kam lexuar librat e tij dhe mendoj se shkrimtari tregon vuajtjet nepermjet disa ngjarjeve reale, shume thjeshte.

Ju faleminderit,
Xhevit Hamiti 
Venezia, Itali

----------


## nue

Pershendetje,

Kam lexu keto dit librin "heronjtë e kotësisë" te agim hamitit. Me ka pelqye mjaft. Nëpër faqet e ati libri çdo shqiptar mëson disa te verteta të vlefshme.

Kush e ka lexu le te shprehi mendimin e tij nëse eshte dakort me mua.

Faleminerit

----------


## mersini

Duke kërkuar emrin e Agim Hamitit në google, takova në këtë temë të Forumit.
Shikoj që ka pasur përgjigje të reja, me tërhoqi vëmendjen ajo e nues, sepse dhe unë e kam lexuar Heronjt e Kotësisë, për të cilin kisha lexuar në revistën Kult dhe ua kshilloj atyre që duan të kuptojnë shkaqet e gjendjes së keqe ne Shqipëri.
flm

----------


## agustin.m

Këto ditë pata rastin dhe lexova 2 romanet e dal kohët e fundit me autorit Agim Hamiti ''Heronjët e Kotësisë'' dhe romanin e dal para 2 muajve ''Polina'' më pëlqyen shumë dhe më lanë mbresa të shkëlqyera.Do kisha dëshir që për cilindo që ka mundësi, ti marri dhe ti lexoje se do mbeteni shumë të kënaqur.

''Enigma e nje brenge"
"Tregimet e ferrit"
"Odiseja e nje detektivi" Në veçanti.
''Heronjët e Kotësisë''
''Polina''

  Këta janë romanet me autor Agim Hamitin nga Dukati i Vlorës

----------


## a.koci

> Ju pershendes te gjitheve. 
> 
> Une jam nje lexues i tre veprave te ketij shkrimtari qe jane: 
> 
> *"Enigma e nje brenge", 
> "Tregimet e ferrit" dhe 
> "Odiseja e nje detektivi".* 
> 
> Mund te them me bindje se ne keto libra pasqyrohet me nje realizem mahnites realiteti i asaj kohe, te perjetuar nga vete autori dhe njerezit perreth tij. Eshte kjo nje nga arsyet perse secili prej nesh gjene nje pjese nga vete jeta e tij ne keto vepra. Jeta e vete autorit ka qene kaq e veshtire, sa askush tjeter nuk do mundej ti pershkruante me kaq mjeshteri, me kaq realizem, me kaq trasparence e tragjizem ngjarjet tragjike te atij regjimi. Kjo rrjedhimisht ka pasur polemikat e saj. Nuk kane munguar kritikat dhe debatet e shumta lidhur me veprat e tij. 
> ...


Pershendetje ,jam e interesuar per nje kopje te librit "odisea e nje detektivi" per te dy vellimet ku mund ti gjej? nese me adresoni diku ose qoft edhe ti fotokopjoja pasi me duken tejet interesant edhe per ta shperndare pse jo, pasi duhet ta dine te gjithe populli shqipetare se si eshte e verteta. me respekt, pres nje sygjerim nga ana juaj. Ju uroj gjith te mirat!!!

----------


## illyrian rex

Libri veshtire te gjendet

Mund ta lexosh ketu

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=135043

----------


## joss

1.	Agim Hamiti Le 17/04/2011 në 21:14
AgimHamiti thotë:
15 Prill, 2011 më 9:28 pm
Letër e Hapur drejtuar:
- Klasës politike të Tiranës e të Prishtinës.
- Ambasadorit amerikan në Tiranë.
- Gjithë shqiptarëve, kudo që ndodhen.
Jam azilant politik në Bruksel, për shkak të një libri me personazhe realë e
ngjarje të jetuara: Odiseja e një Detektivi (dy vëllime). Krerët e dy klaneve politike,
blu e rozë, e njohin mirë këtë libër, mbasi policia civile e Tiranës ka paguar 100 $
për çdo kopje që u dorëzohej, kur ai u shpërnda në disa fakultete të UT.
Nga ana tjetër, eksperti belg, që shqyrtoi imtësisht dosjen time për një kohë të
gjatë, ka shkuar dy herë në Tiranë për të verifikuar identitetet e personazheve realë
të librit dhe saktësinë e disa ngjarjeve të veçanta, të jetuara. Meqenëse unë
kEmbëngulja gjatë seancave të intervistës, që të egzaminoheshin patjetër skeletet e
dy heronjve që prehen në varrezat e Tiranës – Fatmir Merdari e Afrim Pahia
(personazhe të librit) –, eksperti belg u detyrua të pohonte: «Nuk është nevoja për
asnjë lloj ekspertize. Për vdekjen e atyre të dyve ekzistojnë dosjet përkatëse në
Tiranë, ku unë kam parë edhe fotografitë e tyre kur ishin të plagosur rëndë dhe në
çastin e vdekjes. Gjithashtu kam verifikuar edhe identitetet e protagonistëve të tjerë
të ngjarjeve që trajton libri juaj.»
Natyrisht, pa autorizimin e qeverisë shqiptare nuk kryhen dot veprime të tilla.
Ndërsa në mars të vitit 2009 gazeta SOT botoi në tre pjesë artikullin tim të gjatë
me titull: Një zë nga shkretëtira shqiptare, ku trajtohen peripecitë e mia të azilit, të
cilat përbëjnë një odisé më vete. Artikulli në fjalë gjendet endé në sajtin e gazetës
SOT ; kushdo mund ta lexojë në internet.
Me kërkesën e shumë bashkatdhetarëve, të cilët me kohë kishin rënë në gjurmët
e vëllimit të parë të librit dhe të artikullit në fjalë, prej një muaji kam publikuar
nëpërmjet internetit të dy vëllimet e librit Odiseja e një Detektivi. Vëllimi i dytë i
ka bërë edhe më tepër përshtypje opinionit publik me ngjarjet dhe provat që sjell.
Në mesazhet elektronike që po marr, shumë bashkatdhetarë më bëjnë një vërejtje
që më ka preokupuar:
«Një sekret i rëndësishëm, që lidhet me fatet e kombit e të popullit shqiptar, nuk
duhet lënë që ta mbulojë pluhuri i kohës në asnjë rrethanë e për asnjë arsye.
Përndryshe edhe ju, si autor i librit, bëheni bashkëfajtor me keqbërësit, në një kohë
që edhe Afrika po rilind, ndërsa ne po rrëzohemi gjithmonë e më poshtë.»
Në fakt të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë se Hosni Mubarak, lideri i një populli 80
milionësh në Afrikë, u detyrua të braktiste postin prej qëndrimit unanim kundër tij
të diplomacisë amerikano-evropiane, për shkak të vrasjes së 300 demonstruesve.
Gjithashtu të gjithë e dimë se në një vend të injoruar evropian me emrin Shqipëri,
në vitet 1997-1998 politika vrau mbi 3500 shqiptarë (12-fishin e vrasjeve që kreu
regjimi i Mubarakut në një popullsi njëzet herë më të madhe!), plagosi mbi 11 mijë
të tjerë, shkatërroi institucionet e brishta shtetërore, hapi depot e municionit për të
nxitur tërthorazi një luftë të verbër civile, dogji vendin, dhe po e njëjta diplomaci
amerikano-evropiane i la të njëjtët politikanë ish-komunistë në pushtet. Rastësi?
Politika e të mëdhenjve e përjashton kryekëput rastësinë; madjé, ajo vepron me
plane afatgjata e të kalkuluara mirë.
Politikanët mëkatarë të Tiranës u lanë qëllimisht në pushtet, për tu përdorur prej
diplomacisë amerikano-evropiane për punë të mbrapshta antikombëtare, të cilat po
i jetojmë përditë. Eshtë utopi e naivitet i skajshëm politik t’iu kërkosh autorëve të
tragjedisë së vitit 1997-1998 të gjykojnë me drejtësi dramën e Gërdecit, apo vrasjet
e 21 janarit 2011. Edhe sikur krerët e politikës së sotme shqiptare (pozitë-opozitë)
të tentonin të gjykonin me drejtësi tragjedinë e Gërdecit, ustallarët e prapaskenave
të politikës – ambasadori amerikan në Tiranë dhe të dërguarit e Brukselit atje – do
t’iu thoshnin me buzëqeshje diplomatike:
«Dakord, por më parë duhen gjykuar vrasjet e vitit ’97-’98, mbasi krimet nuk
parashkruhen. Pastaj u vjen radha tragjedisë së Gërdecit dhe vrasjeve të 21 janarit
2011.»
E ç’mund të bëjnë ata atëherë, ndërkohë që dihet mirë se për megakrimin ‘97–
‘98 përgjigjen njësoj të dy klanet blu e rozë?
Mëkati i vërtetë i politikanëve të Tiranës (pozitë-opozitë) është pranimi i misionit
antikombëtar për hir të karrierës së pameritur; më tej krimi automatizohet. Pasojat
merren lehtë me mend dhe janë prezente çdo ditë në faqet e shtypit, i cili gjithashtu
është dyngjyrësh në shërbim të dy klaneve politike.
Në këto kushte unë i bëj thirrje kryeministrit shqiptar, i cili aktualisht nuk është
veçse një skllav rrethanash, të kontribuojë për denoncimin mbi baza dokumentare
të aktit antishqiptar e prodiktatorial të CIAs që sabotoi në maj të vitit 1984
komplotin kundër diktaturës, të organizuar prej 22 trimave shqiptarë të Sigurimit të
Jashtëm të asaj kohe. Nëpërmjet një veprimi të tillë, kryeministri shqiptar do të
shpëtonte në radhë të parë vetveten dhe bashkëfajtorët e tij prej situatës pa
rrugëdalje ku gjenden, pastaj gjithë kombin e popullin shqiptar, që janë në zgrip për
shkak të politikës së tij regresive. E vërteta e kësaj çështjeje është thjeshtësisht e
verifikueshme, mbasi në arkivat e shërbimit sekret gjenden dosjet përkatëse të atyre
22 trimave, disa prej emrave të të cilëve i kam cituar shpesh. Ndërkohë po ju jap
edhe adresën dhe numrin e telefonit të njërit prej tyre në Amerikë:
DARI MELI
3609 BROADWAY, Apt. 4L,
NEW YORK, N.Y. 10031
U. S. A.
Tel. 001 212 – 491 – 12 12
Numri i cituar i përket një linje telefonike speciale, e cila i filtron telefonatat.
Mënyrën sesi komunikohet nëpërmjet një linje të tillë ua shpjegon ish-Drejtori i
Drejtorisë së Sigurimit të Jashtëm (DSJ) në atë kohë, Ilir E. Hoxha, të cilin mund ta
gjeni në selinë e Partisë së Punës të Riorganizuar në adresën:
Partia e Punës e Shqipërisë e Riorganizuar,
Rr. «Hafiz I. Dalliu», Pallati 17/2, kati i parë,
Tiranë.
Mgjithëse kryeministri shqiptar për njëzet vjet me radhë ka harruar t’ia heqë
titujt Hero i Popullit dhe Hero i Punës Socialiste diktatorit Hoxha, besoj se ai nuk
d0 të ngurrojë t’i kërkojë sqarimet e duhura Ilir Hoxhës lidhur me problemin
madhor në fjalë. Ato ngjarje janë një fragment lavdie i historisë së popullit shqiptar,
realizuar nga 22 burra guximtarë të prejardhur prej 22 familjeve të nderuara
ish-komuniste nga më të afirmuarat e kohës, siç zgjidheshin detektivët prej
diktaturës.
Prejardhja ime është nacionaliste e antikomuniste, por kjo nuk më pengoi të
lidhja miqësi në burg me ish-detektivin më të shquar të DSJsë, Hamit Meli, idetë
dhe vlera njerëzore e të cilit qëndronin ndjeshëm mbi ideologjitë. Asnjë i burgosur
nuk e njihte të kaluarën e tij, mbasi ajo ishte fshehur qëllimisht prej përpiluesve të
dosjes penale të ish-detektivit. Ky u hap në mirëbesim tek unë. Miqësia me Hamit
Melin u bë shkak që unë të lidhesha më vonë tërthorazi me grupin komplotist të Guri Stretos
Ilir Hoxha i njeh në detaje këto të vërteta të dokumentuara. Ai duhet të tregojë
sot se ku gjendet ish-zëvendësi i tij në detyrë, Guri Streto, i cili ishte përkohësisht
edhe baxhanak i tij (i martuar ditën e enjte më 26 janar 1984). Ilir Hoxha duhet të
tregojë gjithashtu ku gjenden aktualisht dy vëllezërit Hamit e Dari Meli, si edhe të
pohojë rrethanat e vërteta të vdekjes së dy heronjve të rënë në prill-maj 1984, të
cilët prehen në varrezat e Tiranës. Ata u varrosën me madhështi e të dekoruar si të
renë në krye të detyrës, por e vërteta është krejt tjetër. Përndryshe unë, i burgosur
politik në vitin 1984 (qysh prej vitit 1978), nuk kisha nga ta dija se Fatmir Merdari
është goditur natën me dy plumba pas shpine prej një distance të afërt, ndërsa
Afrim Pahia ka kryer tentativë vetëvrasjeje, duke përplasur fort kokën pas murit në
çastin e arrestimit me urdhër të Ilir Hoxhës. Ka vdekur në spital. Nëse u bëhet
ekspertiza skeleteve të këtyre dy heronjve (mbasi t’iu jetë bërë më parë analiza e
ADNsë), gjithçka bëhet e qartë edhe për më naivin e shqiptarëve.
Por, normalisht, nuk lind nevoja të ndjekësh gjurmët, kur ujkun e ke përpara
syve. Ilir E. Hoxha di gjithçka dhe e di shumë mirë ku i ka arkivuar dosjet e kësaj
ngjarjeje, një substrakt i së cilës i është treguar edhe ekspertit belg që shqyrtoi
dosjen time. Eshtë në të mirën e krerëve të korruptuar të politikës shqiptare dhe të
vetë Ilir Hoxhës që gjithçka t’i bëhet e ditur sot popullit shqiptar, para se ky t’i
detyrojë ata të shprehen kundër dëshirës së tyre për një gjë të tillë.
Tekefundit shqiptarët në këtë rast nuk do të kërkojnë asgjë më tepër se hapjen e
dosjeve të një ngjarjeje të para 27 vjetësh. Të tjerat vijnë vetë pastaj… Institucionet,
dokumentet, historia janë pronë e popullit shqiptar, jo e qiraxhinjve politikanë
Ashtu siç janë edhe heronjtë e atyre ngjarjeve bij të popullit e jo të politikanëve.
Ndërkohë normat e demokracisë amerikane, opinioni i shëndetshëm publik
amerikan, media e fuqishme amerikane si një pushtet i katërt real, ia bëjnë të
pamundur diplomacisë amerikane dhe CIAs fshehjen e mëtutjeshme të një skandali
që ndriçohet sadopak.
Populli shqiptar është proamerikan nga natyra dhe ky është një virtyt, ndërkohë
që po jetojmë epokën e qytetërimit amerikan. Por miqësitë në politikë nuk mbahen
symbyllas: ky është një ves fatal, i cili jo vetëm që kushton tepër shtrenjtë, por
bëhet shkak të fitosh edhe përbuzjen e mikut të pasinqertë, duke të quajtur të
padenjë për miqësinë e tij. Një ndër presidentët më të respektuar amerikanë, Ronald
Regan, pas pushtimit të Grenadës së vogël më 1983, deklaroi:
«Nuk mund të jemi të pafajshëm në një botë që nuk është e tillë.»
Ne duhet t’ua bëjmë të qartë sot me argumente miqve tanë amerikanë fajin që ka
berë CIA dhe dipolmacia e fshehtë amerikane ndaj Shqipërisë në maj 1984, ashtu si
dyzetë vjet para kësaj date. Ne dëshirojmë me gjithë zemër të jemi miq të
amerikanëve, por nuk mund të pranojmë në asnjë mënyrë që trojet tona në jug të
Shqipërisë dhe në veri të Kosovës e ndofta më gjerë, t’iu shërbejnë atyre për ujdi
politike me Rusinë në Afganistan, Iran, apo në hartën e re gjeopolitike të Afrikës.
Ne nuk mund dhe nuk duhet të pranojmë që, për hir të një miqësie fiktive, kombi
ynë, tejet i dobësuar e aktualisht në një proces shpërbërjeje të dukshëm, të tretet me
kalimin e kohës si kripa në ujë në Unionin Ballkanik – ide kjo e hedhur rishtas prej
diplomacisë amerikane në marrëveshje me BE. Të gjitha shenjat janë të qarta se
kush do ta dominojë Unionin Ballkanik, ndërkohë që, siç shprehej dikur patrioti i
shquar Sali Nivica, Serbia është Rusia prapa kodrës dhe Greqia, Rusia prapa
malit. Ende pa u formuar ky Union, Greqia po avancon lirshëm në Shqipërinë e
Jugut dhe Serbia është ulur këmbëkryq në veri të Kosovës dhe në enklavat e saj
brenda territorit të Kosovës. Ndërkohë Serbia, me ndihmën e Ilir Metës e të
kryeministrit, pretendon për minoritet edhe në Shqipëri.
Politikanët e Tiranës, të cilët janë të gjithë me origjinë komuniste, kanë sot një
shanc historik, për të shpëtuar veten e tyre dhe kombin nga baltovina e pështirë ku
po fundosen çdo ditë. Njëzet ish-kudrot e rëndësishëm të DSJsë, për të cilët bëhet
fjalë, rrjedhin nga familje të mirëfillta komuniste; kjo imagjinohet lehtë, gjersa
dihet se biografia politike ishte busulla e diktaturës. Më të moshuarit e atyre
burrave sypatrembur janë sot 62 vjeç dhe gëzojnë shëndet të shkëlqyer. Shumë prej
politikanëve të sotëm të Tiranës ka të ngjarë të kenë miqësi apo njohje të afërta me
ata të njëzetë ose me familjarët e tyre, mbasi të dy palët i përkisnin pjesës më të
privilegjuar të shoqërisë shqiptare nën diktaturë
Në këto rrethana tejet të favorshme për ta, politikanët e sotëm shqiptarë nuk
duhet të ngurrojnë për t’iu mundësuar atyre trimave rikthimin zyrtarisht në atdhe.
Ata të njëzetë do të shërbenin si një kontigjent i shkëlqyer për zgjidhjen e situatës
kritike shqiptare, mbasi gëzojnë mirëbesimin e plotë të autoriteteve amerikane dhe
janë të mbrujtur tashmë me kulturën politike e qytetare të Amerikës demokratike.
Si rrjedhojë, ata janë shumë të besueshëm prej autoriteteve të SHBA, mbasi kanë
dhënë prova aftësie e guximi në kuota të tilla, ku politikanëve të rëndomtë
shqiptarë nuk u shkon dot as fantazia. Ata trima atdhetarë do të mundësonin një
fazë të re e të shëndetshme të miqësisë shqiptaro-amerikane dhe një klimë të
favorshme mbarëshqiptare për një Lidhje të Tretë.
Në kasafortat e diplomacive të mëdha ekziston gjithmonë edhe një plan B për
çështjet në proces.
Politikanë të Prishtinës,
Gjithë duke e vlerësuar kontributin amerikan për bombardimin e Serbisë nga
NATO, ne nuk duhet të harrojmë për asnjë çast se politika nuk udhëhiqet kurrë prej
bamirësisë, por nga kalkulimet e interesit perspektiv. Dhe kjo është e natyrshme;
kundërta do të ishte utopi. Po nuk kuptuam kaq gjë, Ndërkombëtarët kanë të drejtë
të na trajtojnë si një popull naiv, i sapozbritur prej pemëve.
Dymbëdhjetë vjet pas bombardimeve të NATOs, realiteti po tregon se SHBA nuk
e çliruan Kosovën me qëllim që ta bënin një shtet të fortë e të qëndrueshëm (kur u
intereson, ata dinë më mirë se kushdo tjetër në botë ta realizojnë diçka), por për ta
pasur si resto hesapesh politike në sirtarët e diplomacisë së tyre të fshehtë. Ndonëse
Millosheviçi vdiq në burg, Serbia sot jo vetëm nuk trajtohet si shtet agresor, por
dalëngadalë asaj po i krijohen koniuktura të tilla politike që e bëjnë optimiste për
rifitimin gradual të Kosovës. Ndërkohë që Veriu i Kosovës është realisht nën
zotërimin serb dhe enklavat e manastireve shënojnë plasdarmet e ardhshme të
Serbisë ndaj Kosovës së rraskapitur, Greqia po anekson në mes të ditës Jugun e
Shqipërisë. 354,3 km² të detit Jon iu falën Athinës nga kryeministri shqiptar.
Vendimi i Gjykatës Kushtetuese e pezulloi atë, por kryeministri filogrek, i cili është
shqiptar vetëm nga pasaporta, ka autorizuar sërish bisedime të kundërligjshme në
heshtje, për ta rivlerësuar paktin antikombëtar të detit. Nuk duhet harruar për asnjë
çast se ai det nuk u përket vetëm shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë, por edhe atyre të
Kosovës e më gjerë. Mirëpo sipas të gjitha gjasave, kryeministri shqiptar ka
ndërmend t’ia bëjë këtë dhuratë Athinës në vjeshtë, me rastin e festës së tyre. Së
bashku me regjistrimin e popullsisë sipas besimit fetar.
Natyrisht, gjersa grekët po u ndërrojnë kombësinë eshtrave të të vdekurve
shqiptarë, për t’i përdorur pastaj si sinorë të Vorioepirit në Korçë e gjetkë, pse të
mos bëjnë të njëjtën gjë edhe me të gjallët e një populli të braktisur prej kreut të tij?
Ndërsa para autoriteteve të Athinës kryeministri ynë qëndron kokulur si ndonjë
vajzë e ndrojtur, qytetarët paqësorë shqiptarë ai i vret pa gjë të keq në mes të
bulevardit, pastaj hedh valle me eunukët e partisë së tij, disa metra matanë pllakave
të përgjakura. Dhe për të gjitha këto akte antishqiptare e antinjerëzore, pa llogaritur
korrupsionin më të madh në Evropë dhe ngujimet e gjakmarrjes mesjetare të mijëra
familjeve, ambasadori amerikan në Tiranë i akordoi titullin burrë shteti. Dihet se
për të kryer punë të pisëta në vendet pa zot, nevojiten instrumente të pisët, me
etiketë të ndryshuar. Ky është një mësim i lashtë i historisë.
Natyrshëm lind pyetja: Nëse SHBA do të ishin miq të sinqertë të shqiptarëve (në
Kosovë e Shqipëri), a do t’i stimulonin vallë këto veprime kaq të dëmshme në
vendet tona respektive? A do të akuzohej aq rëndë kryeministri i Kosovës në prag
të dialogut me Serbinë dhe mandej gojët akuzuese të heshtnin si me magji, mbasi të
merrte rrugë ky dialog me leverdi të njëanshme?
Nuk është e nevojshme të jesh politikan, për të kuptuar se gjashtë milionë
izraelitë bëjnë ligjin në mes të qindra milionë arabëve, duke mos zbatuar as
rezolutat e OKBsë, vetëm pse janë aleatë strategjikë, pra, miq të amerikanëve.
Atëherë, si mund të mendojmë ne se amerikanët na vlerësojnë vërtet si miq,
ndërkohë që kombi ynë po shkon qartazi në shpërbërje graduale, populli shqiptar
në Kosovë e Shqipëri po vuan të zitë e ullirit i nëpërkëmbur prej serbëve e grekëve,
dhe amerikanët u thonë kryeministrave tanë “kështu vazhdoni, se e keni mirë” ?
«Miqësi» të tilla kanë kosto më të lartë se armiqësitë e shpallura.
Jo, angloamerikanët kanë qenë miq të Enver Hoxhës dhe të bëmave të tij
antishqiptare qysh prej Luftës së Dytë Botërore, për hir të objektivave të politikës
së tyre në rajonin e Ballkanit. Këtë mbështetje të hapur ndaj diktaturës së Enver
Hoxhës ata e përsëritën edhe në maj të vitit 1984. CIA vazhdon t’i mbajë edhe sot
në Amerikë njëzet komplotistët që rrezikuan jetën në luftë kundër diktaturës (dy
prej atyre ranë në atë luftë), ndërsa i biri i diktatorit, Ilir Hoxha, është beniamin i
tyre edhe sot. Populli shqiptar duhet ta bëjë të flasë ish-Drejtorin e DSJsë, i cili di
shumë për veprimtarinë agjenturore të babait dhe të tijën.
Dalja në dritë e të vërtetës së ngjarjeve të majit 1984 është domosdoshmëri jetike
Për popullin e për kombin shqiptar, nëse duam të kemi vërtet të ardhme të denjë.
Ne duhet të bëjmë çmos që autoritetet amerikane ta njohin zyrtarisht padrejtësinë
që i kanë bërë popullit e kombit tonë, t’i kompensojnë dëmet e shkaktuara konform
ligjeve përkatëse dhe ta korrigjojnë në të ardhmen shënjestrën e diplomacisë së tyre
ndaj kombit shqiptar.
Në arkivin e shërbimit sekret shqiptar ekzistojnë të gjitha dosjet përkatëse, që
mundësojnë zbardhjen e kësaj çështjeje jetike brenda një gjysmë ore. Nuk ka forcë
që ta mposhtë të vërtetën.
Politikanët e opozitës kosovare janë në pozicion të përshtatshëm për të dhënë
një kontribut të çmuar në këtë drejtim, pa u ndikuar as prej pushtetit të Tiranës e as
prej atij të Prishtinës. Popullarizimi i këtij problemi madhor do të vinte në lëvizje
median e fuqishme amerikane, zëri i së cilës dëgjohet me vëmendje prej
institucioneve autoritare të Washingtonit, si Kongresi apo qeveria federale. Eshtë e
sigurtë se zbardhja e kësaj çështjeje jetike do të shënonte një erë të re si në
marrëdhëniet amerikano-shqiptare edhe për të ardhmen e popullit dhe të kombit
shqiptar.
Zoti Ambasador Arvizu,
Dosja ime si azilant politik në Bruksel ka trajtën e një aktakuze ndaj CIAs.
Vetëkuptohet që bëhet fjalë për një aktakuzë të mbështetur në prova të
pakundërshtueshme, përndryshe ajo nuk do të pranohej kurrë prej aleatëve tuaj të
Brukselit. Depozitimi, pas shumë përpjekjesh, i asaj aktakuze më ka kushtuar
shtrenjtë. Jo vetëm që autoritetet belge më lanë shtatë vjet e gjysmë pa dokumentet
përkatëse, por gjatë gjithë kohës, edhe tani, jam i privuar nga e drejta e
komunikimit me median belge, si edhe nga e drejta për të pasur një avokat. Kam
shkuar edhe në Luksemburg, Francë e gjetkë, për të siguruar një avokat. Nuk ka
vonuar shumë dhe ata janë tërhequr, të sinjalizuar prej dikujt.
Kjo këmbëngulje për të fshehur një të vërtetë dramatike, që po çon drejt një
perspektive të zymtë kombin dhe popullin shqiptar, më bënte më të vendosur për të
hedhur me çdo kusht dritë mbi të, megjithëse kisha dy fëmijë të vegjël dhe po
ballafaqohesha me disa vështirësi të paparashikuara, të organizuara prej atyre që
teorikisht i ngrejnë në qiell të drejtat e njeriut. Ju jeni diplomat karriere i një
superfuqie dhe i kuptoni më lehtë se kushdo tjetër edhe ato që unë nuk i them dot
në këtë shkrim.
«Diplomacia është një polici me kostum madhështor», ka thënë Napoleoni. Këto
fjalë të gjeniut korsikan m’u kujtuan atë ditë kur ju i akorduat titullin burrë shteti
vrasësit gjakftohtë të katër bashkatdhetarëve të mi paqësorë. Ju mund të thoni me të
drejtë:
«Para se të vriste ata të katër, ai dhe bashkëfajtorët e tij kanë vrarë disa mijëra
shqiptarë më 1997–’98, vranë fukarenjtë e Gërdecit e po tallen prej vitesh me
dosjen e tyre gjyqësore, po lënë të vriten përditë familjet e ngujuara nga
gjakmarrja, pastaj vranë ata të katër më 21 janar 2011. Natyrisht, ekspertë
amerikanë, pas një sorollatjeje të gjatë, do të shpallin fajtorë dy-tri koka turku. Ra
shi, e piu dheu. Tekefundit gjaku shqiptar dëm ka shkuar përherë.»
Po, kjo nuk do të jetë një risi, z. Ambasador. Kështu veprohet në kolonitë e
pashpallura, ku ambasadorët amerikanë luajnë rolin e diplomatëve–guvernatorë.
Shpresoj se kjo gjendje nuk do të vazhdojë më në trojet shqiptare, mbasi të
ndriçohet e vërteta që po mbahet e kyçur në arkivat e shërbimit sekret shqiptar, si
edhe në Langley. Do të ishte në të mirë të prestigjit të superfuqisë që përfaqësoni
ndërhyrja juaj për ta bindur burrin e shtetit, që të urdhërojë zbardhjen e asaj të
vërtete të madhe me hapjen e dosjeve përkatëse. Gjithashtu ju mund t’i sugjeroni
edhe mikut të preferuar të CIAs, Ilir Hoxhës, të japë kontributin e tij për zgjidhjen e
shpejtë të një çështjeje të qartë si drita e diellit. Ndihmesë mund të japin edhe katër
kriminelët e afirmuar të Sigurimit të Shtetit të diktaturës komuniste, të cilët
punojnë në ambasadën tuaj prej dy dekadash, së bashku me shumë kolegë të tjerë të
sojit të tyre.
Në një libër të botuar para një viti në Tiranë me titull Heronjtë e Kotësisë, unë
kam publikuar një listë me emrat e 26 Sigurimsave shqiptarë të inkriminuar, të cilët
punojnë në ambasadën tuaj kundër rregullave të parashikuara në pikën 35 të
formularit të aplikimit për punësim të miratuar nga DASH, i cili ndalon punësimin
në atë ambasadë të ish-komunistëve, ish-fashistëve dhe ish-dëshmitarëve në hetuesi
ose gjyq të të burgosurve politikë në kohën e diktaturës. Shumica dërrmuese e të
punësuarve shqiptarë në ambasadën tuaj i përkasin pikërisht kategorisë të tre «ishave
» të lartpërmendur, ndërsa ata të 26 kanë të kaluar kriminale.
Për ilustrim po ju citoj vetëm emrin e njërit prej atyre 26 keqbërësve të popullit
shqiptar, që ju vazhdoni t’i strehoni e t’i ushqeni në ambasadë. E quajnë Rrapo
Hazizi, nga Skrapari. Ka qenë shef i kufirit të Jugut në Shqipëri deri më 1991. Prej
datës 3 shkurt 1990 deri në 23 gusht 1990 (pak më shumë se 6 muaj) me urdhër të
mysafirit tuaj të nderuar, Rrapo Hazizi, janë vrarë në pika të ndryshme të kufirit të
Jugut 23 djem shqiptarë me moshën mesatare 27 vjeç, në një kohë që me ligj
arratisja në këtë periudhë nuk cilësohej më “tradhti ndaj atdheut” dhe neni përkatës
i Kodit Penal parashikonte si dënim maksimal pesë vjet burg. Në faqen 269 të librit
“Heronjtë e Kotësisë” është botuar lista e plotë e 23 viktimave të pafajshme të
kryemikut tuaj, Rrapo Hazizi, me emër, mbiemër, rrethi ku ka lindur secili prej
tyre, mosha, posta kufitare ku është vrarë dhe data e saktë e vrasjes.
Biznesmeni i sukseshëm amerikano-shqiptar, Geri Kokalari, i ka shkruar dy here .
DASH-it për 26 kriminelët e Sigurimit të Shtetit diktatorial, që ambasada
amerikane në Tiranë po strehon prej dy dekadash, duke abuzuar me nenin 35 të
formularit të aplikimit për tu punësuar atje. Mirëpo gjithçka bie në vesh të
shurdhër
I citova këto detaje për të treguar se, kur ua kërkojnë interesat e kamufluara,
amerikanët i shkelin pa teklif rregullat dhe ligjet e tyre. Ashtu siç kanë shkelur edhe
parimet bazë të demokracisë, duke mbështur për gjysmë shekulli një diktator mizor
si Enver Hoxha, për hir të synimeve të fshehta në rajonin problematik të Ballkanit.
Natyrisht, ju zbatoni udhëzimet që ju jepen dhe kjo është normale. Mirëpo do të
jetë diçka krejt anormale, sikur ju të porositni nën zë burrin e shtetit, që të mos
lejojë zbardhjen e çështjes për të cilën po ju shqetësoj, ndërkohë që ajo është e
vetëzbardhur, veçse duhet pranuar zyrtarisht nga Tirana dhe nga Washingtoni.
Motra e Vëllezër shqiptarë, kudo që gjendeni,
Në historinë e dhimbshme të popujve të nëpërkëmbur, por mjaft rezistentë ndaj
së keqes, ka një çast të papërsëritshëm kur Zoti i shpërblen ata, duke u ofruar
mundësinë e shpëtimit të përhershëm me një çmim modest. Ky është sahati i
bekuar i historisë së tyre, që vjen si kompensim i gjakut të derdhur pa hesap, i
djersës së shkuar lumë në dobi të keqbërësve, i vuajtjeve shekullore të një populli
që ka mbijetuar gjithmonë me shpirt ndër dhëmbë, por që nuk ka mundur kurrë të
jetojë në mënyrë të denjë. Ky shanc historik nuk u paraqitet të gjithë popujve të
vuajtur, por vetëm atyre që kanë vuajtur më shumë se të tjerët dhe kanë rezistuar
më shumë se të tjerët. Cili popull i Evropës ka vuajtur më shumë se shqiptarët dhe
cili komb evropian është masakruar sa kombi ynë?
Sot shqiptarët kanë në duart e tyre mundësinë e zgjidhjes rrënjësore të problemit
shoqëror e kombëtar në mënyrë të qytetëruar. Ne jemi në gjendje t’i argumentojmë
në mënyrë bindëse shtetit më të fuqishëm të botës – superfuqisë amerikane – se na
ka borxh lirinë e sabotuar në favor të diktatorit Hoxha dhe, si rrjedhojë e
paevitueshme e këtij veprimi, shkrehjen e kombit, që po shkon gradualisht drejt
shpërbërjes përfundimtare. Provat për këtë janë të shumta e të shumëllojshme.
Të njëzet e dy komplotistët kanë dosjet e tyre në arkivin e shërbimit sekret
shqiptar, si edhe nga një album fotografish, që ilustron misionet e tyre më të
rëndësishme të kryera jashtë atdheut. Dosja ime në Bruksel është një akuzë e
mirëfilltë ndaj CIAs për ngjarjet e atij komploti të sabotuar. Gjithë përmbajtja e
dosjes është verifikuar një për një prej ekspertit belg, që ka shkuar posaçërisht në
Tiranë. Si përfundim, asnjë detaj i saj nuk është hedhur dot poshtë. Ajo është
vulosur e kyçosur në kasafortë.
Përballë provave dokumentare, me protagonistë ngjarjesh të gjallë e të vdekur,
me dosje e me albume në arkivat sekrete të Tiranës e në Langley, ato ngjarje nuk
mund të mohohen dot më prej kurrkujt. Veçse duhen hedhur hapat e nevojshëm që
Tirana vasale dhe Washingtoni padron t’i pranojnë ato zyrtarisht. Nuk është në
stilin qeverisës dhe në natyrën e shtetarëve amerikanë që të heshtin e të fshihen si
struci, kur një popull u kërkon me zë të lartë që të prononcohen rreth një akuze që
bie mbi ta. Veçse vendosmëria në veprim është gjithmonë e domosdoshme për
zgjidhjen e problemeve madhore.
Ne jemi dëshmitarë të luftës heroike që po bëjnë popujt e Afrikës për lirinë e
tyre. Ndërsa shqiptarëve nuk u kërkohet sot një sakrificë e tillë për të fituar lirine
dhe dinjitetin kombëtar të nëpërkëmbur.
Në këto kushte, le të tregohemi të paktën një herë popull i ndërgjegjësuar e jo
turma të çoroditura, të cilave nuk iu bën më përshtypje përçarja e sundimi. Ata të
njëzetë duhet t’i çlirojmë ne prej CIAs, mandej është radha e atyre të na çlirojnë
prej skllavërisë së dyfishtë. Për të arritur këtë objektiv madhor, duhet të luftojmë të
gjithë së bashku, shqiptarë të Kosovës e të Shqipërisë, pa dallim bindjeje politike e
ngjyrash partiake – thjesht si SHQIPTARE. Ne duhet t’i detyrojmë patjetër politikanët
tane t’i japin rrugë pa vonesë zgjidhjes së kësaj çështjeje vendimtare, për të cilën
disponohet një dokumentacion i pasur, që hedh dritë të plotë mbi të gjitha detajet.
Po hoqëm dorë nga zgjidhja e këtij problemi lehtësisht të zgjidhshëm, ne duhet të
jemi të ndërgjegjshëm se kemi hequr dorë përfundimisht nga liria dhe dinjiteti ynë
si popull e si komb. Në këtë mënyrë ne do t’i nënshtrohemi vullnetarisht një
skllavërie pa fund në shekullin XXI, duke mbajtur përgjegjësi për të ardhmen e
zymtë të fëmijve tanë, të brezave që vijnë, si edhe për kombin e kërcënuar nga
shpërbërja graduale.
AGIM HAMITI

----------


## ohuuu

Me falni, kam lexuar ''odiseja e nje dektetivi'' por jam shume e interesuar per libra te tjere te autorit..nese dikush nga ju i disponon ne pdf. mund te mi dergoje?
faleminderit per mirekuptimin, gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Kermilli

*KY TEKST I SHKRUAJTUR NGA NJE ATDHEDASHES DUHET TE SHPERNDAHET ANEKEND SHQIPERISE*

LIBRIN E LEXOVA, ISHTE SHUME INTERESANT, 
NQS DIKUSH KETU NE FORUM MUND TE NDIHMOJE ,DUKE POSTUAR EDHE NDONJE LIBER TJETER TE KETIJ AUTORI DO TI ISHA MIRENJOHES

----------


## Alti Elezi

> *KY TEKST I SHKRUAJTUR NGA NJE ATDHEDASHES DUHET TE SHPERNDAHET ANEKEND SHQIPERISE*
> 
> LIBRIN E LEXOVA, ISHTE SHUME INTERESANT, 
> NQS DIKUSH KETU NE FORUM MUND TE NDIHMOJE ,DUKE POSTUAR EDHE NDONJE LIBER TJETER TE KETIJ AUTORI DO TI ISHA MIRENJOHES


adresa ku mund te kontaktoni direkt autorin,hamiti_agim@yahoo.fr

----------


## juelda

Une rashe rastesisht ne gjurmet e penes se ketij autori, nepermjet internetit. Artikulli qe ka publikuar me lart joss me beri kurioze. I shkruajta Autorit ne mail-in e vet dhe u tregua shume i disponueshem te me dergonte shkrimet e tij. I kam lexuar te gjithe librat e tij, dhe e vetmja "brenge" ose me mire ta quajme keqardhje eshte fakti se i lexova ne PDF dhe jo si libra te botuar ne leter. Ne te voglen time mund te kisha dhene nje kontribut te vogel material duke i blere ato libra, por kur e kam kerkuar ne shqiperi neper librari me kane pare sikur te isha jashtetokesore, titujt e librave si "odiseja.. e heronjte" dukeshin sikur ishin tabu. I kerkova dhe ne internet qe ti blija por ishte e pamundur. Duke qene qe qellimi kryesor i autorit ishte shperndarja e informazionit, keto libra i fotocopjova ne shqiperi dhe i ndava neper miq, te cilet vazhdojne te bejne te njeten gje me miqte e tyre.

----------


## iktuus

Eshte nje tem ne kete forum  per librin "Odiseja e nje detektivi" 
Po postoj ne forum  vepren e tij
http://www.gazetakritika.net/literatur/agim/hamiti.pdf   vellimi numer 1
http://www.gazetakritika.net/literat...m/hamiti_2.pdf  vellimi numer 2.
Ja u keshilloj  e kam lexuar  dhe eshte nje liber  qe meriton interes.

----------


## Alti Elezi

> Une rashe rastesisht ne gjurmet e penes se ketij autori, nepermjet internetit. Artikulli qe ka publikuar me lart joss me beri kurioze. I shkruajta Autorit ne mail-in e vet dhe u tregua shume i disponueshem te me dergonte shkrimet e tij. I kam lexuar te gjithe librat e tij, dhe e vetmja "brenge" ose me mire ta quajme keqardhje eshte fakti se i lexova ne PDF dhe jo si libra te botuar ne leter. Ne te voglen time mund te kisha dhene nje kontribut te vogel material duke i blere ato libra, por kur e kam kerkuar ne shqiperi neper librari me kane pare sikur te isha jashtetokesore, titujt e librave si "odiseja.. e heronjte" dukeshin sikur ishin tabu. I kerkova dhe ne internet qe ti blija por ishte e pamundur. Duke qene qe qellimi kryesor i autorit ishte shperndarja e informazionit, keto libra i fotocopjova ne shqiperi dhe i ndava neper miq, te cilet vazhdojne te bejne te njeten gje me miqte e tyre.


Sa te jete ILIR HOXHA & Saliu ne krye te Shqiperise,sa te jete Edvini i "shkurter".deri sa Ambasada e USA-s,dhe vete USA mos te mbaje nje qendrim definitiv per ceshtjen Shqiptare,ATA LIBRA nuk ke per ti gjetur KURRE neper librarite e SHQIPERISE!

----------

